# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  Unlock all achievements!

## Serpious

This guide shows you how to unlock ALL the archivements in Team Fortress 2 without downloading any program. You just have to join an archivement mod server, and type some simple commands. This way, you will not risk getting VAC banned, this is 100 % VAC2 Proof.

To unlock all archivements in TF2 do this:
First join a server with the archivement mod installed, i found this: to join the server, write "connect 188.40.66.150:27015 " in your console.
See all the commands at the welcome screen, you have to write the commands to get archivements
Example: type "!aa get medic all" to unlock all medic archivements. You may have to type it several times. Below i listed some more examples.

*Chat commands to unlock archivements with archivement mod
*!mortal - makes you killable
!milestone - use this one to get the weapon unlock but not the other archivements
!medic - use this once to get "Chief of Staff" and "Intern"
!scout - use this once to get "Batter up", "Year to remember" and "Race for he Pannant"
!pyro - use this once to get the "Pyromancer"
!sniper - use this once to get "Kill everyone"
!spy - use this once to get "Sap Auteur" and "Spymaster"
!demoman - use this once to get "Tartan Spartan"
!engineer - use this once to get some of the high count engineer archivements
!doc - use this multiple times to get Team Doctor
!kill - kill yourself
!givemeall - use this multiple times to get most archivements
!aa - prints !aa commands info
!aa get heavy all - gives you all heavy archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get medic all - gives you all medic archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get pyro all - gives you all pyro archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get scout all - gives you all scout archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get sniper all - gives you all sniper archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get spy all - gives you all spy archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get demoman all - gives you all demoman archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get soldier all - gives you all soldier archivements (type multiple times)
!aa get engineer all - gives you all engineer archivements (type multiple times)

----------


## TehVoyager

Is this bannable?

----------


## Serpious

> Is this bannable?





> This way, you will not risk getting VAC banned, this is 100 % VAC2 Proof.


I'd be happy if you read the thread before asking questions.

Yes, you can get banned.

But you won't get VAC Banned. Only if someone reports you.

----------


## AdamZZ

I find it amusing that you could spell achievements correctly one out of twenty-one times and that was in the title.

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

> Is this bannable?


It's generally a good idea to take everything with a grain or two of salt on MMO.. erm.. Owndcore that there is a chance that you can get banned or infracted by doing something that is posted on here.

On topic, thank you for the small guide I'll do this soon-ish.

----------


## Serpious

> I find it amusing that you could spell achievements correctly one out of twenty-one times and that was in the title.


I laughed at it too, then I remembered that I am not a grammar nazi and felt sorry for you instead.

----------

